# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  video clip link - British

## malahat

http://www.thebeef.info/video_klips.html
a British site with some good 90 sec. AVI contest posing clips (that take 30 minutes to download.

----------

